# Visa



## ktectropy

I'm considering moving to Thailand for a while. I'd like to stay around a year, but everything I read makes it sound like it is impossible to get a visa for that long, or to get extensions that lead to a visa for that long. I'm self employed using the Internet to bring in money, but I'm not old enough to use the retirement rules to move to Thailand. Is there any way to work this out? 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Well there is a double entry tourist visa, takes a bit of getting, but that's 6 months' worth. Easier to get in your home country than in border countries to Thailand. 

With on arrival road border stamps only being valid 15 days, it's very difficult to stay using that method exclusively, which is the intention of the authorities (to make it difficult for those not on some form or other of long-stay visa). It can be done though. As of quite recently the rules changed - now a land border stamp is only valid for 15 days. That means that you have to do a border run every two weeks, to a maximum of 4 permitted. The next border run has to be by air. This gives a stamp valid for 30 days, and resets your land border count (you can do another 4, 1 every 15 days, until you have to do an air border run again. etc.)

So say you get a double entry tourist visa in your home country, through which you can stay 6 months (each entry is for 2 months, extendable to three, you do a border run for the second entry to take effect just before the first expires. Then you could do the above 1 + 4 border run technique for the next 6 months. A pain, but do-able.

Another possibility, you could split your stay between LOS and another SE Asia country or two. A lot of people are saying Vietnam is the place to go now, and some swear by Cambodia. Visa requirements are less stringent...

Otherwise certain long stay 1 year non-immigrant visas can involve depositing a lot of money with a Thai bank in Thailand several months before arrival - but you can only get a bank account when you've arrived in Thailand and when you've got a permanent Thai address. Catch 22. Eg for a retirement or marriage Non-immigrant 'O', one method involves a long term accommodation contract, getting bank account, depositing 800,000 baht, 400,000 if married to a Thai national, not letting it drop below that figure (1), then going to a visa friendly country (ie not Phnom Penh etc) to try to get the non-immigrant visa. But... for this visa you need to provide a reason and supporting paperwork for the long stay. Various non-imm options include work, study, family, retirement, becoming a monk, get medical treatment... list is available on this government site of all the options...

Work visas are very difficult to get, very difficult indeed. I would forget any thought about trying to get one based on your internet business, there are many hurdles - money, requirement to employ Thais, you name it.

_(1) a combination of a lower deposited sum and proof of regular income/pension is possible_

Anyway check out the government site, the above are guidelines only, rules change, and I'm no expert. I have found getting the non-immigrant O visas pretty easy in Europe, for family reasons - wasn't asked for proof of marriage or anything first time around, managed to get a multi-entry year visa, with proof of sum deposited in bank and long-term property lease, and little else. I had gone over on a 3 month tourist visa to start with.


----------



## gleeglee

ktectropy said:


> I'm considering moving to Thailand for a while. I'd like to stay around a year, but everything I read makes it sound like it is impossible to get a visa for that long, or to get extensions that lead to a visa for that long. I'm self employed using the Internet to bring in money, but I'm not old enough to use the retirement rules to move to Thailand. Is there any way to work this out?
> 
> Thanks.


You can do an Educational Visa (ED Visa)
If you study at a school 4 hours per week learning to read and write Thai, and the school has the licence they can offer you the ED Visa this will get you a temporary 3 month visa on your arrival in Thailand you apply again for the 12 month extension. were you report to immigration every 3 months . If you would like more details please PM me


----------



## Acid_Crow

frogblogger said:


> .. Eg for a retirement or marriage Non-immigrant 'O', one method involves a long term accommodation contract, getting bank account, depositing 800,000 baht, 400,000 if married to a Thai national, not letting it drop below that figure...


So, if I marry a thai I still need to show I got 400k in the bank?


----------



## gleeglee

Acid_Crow said:


> So, if I marry a thai I still need to show I got 400k in the bank?



yes this is the rule if Married to a thai 400,000 not married 800,000 but i believe that a monthly pension can be added up and you have to have the difference deposited in the bank.


----------



## LaFolie

frogblogger said:


> Well there is a double entry tourist visa, takes a bit of getting, but that's 6 months' worth. Easier to get in your home country than in border countries to Thailand.
> 
> Sorry to sound a bit thick, but why does the double entry tourist take a bit of getting? If not your home country, could it be from a country which doesn't border Thailand? Reason I ask is that I'm considering coming to Bangkok to do a training course, need some kind of visa, but not as much as one year. Double entry tourist sounds about ideal, but I'm in the Gulf. Would it be possible to get it from here? Any advice appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## gleeglee

LaFolie said:


> frogblogger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is a double entry tourist visa, takes a bit of getting, but that's 6 months' worth. Easier to get in your home country than in border countries to Thailand.
> 
> Sorry to sound a bit thick, but why does the double entry tourist take a bit of getting? If not your home country, could it be from a country which doesn't border Thailand? Reason I ask is that I'm considering coming to Bangkok to do a training course, need some kind of visa, but not as much as one year. Double entry tourist sounds about ideal, but I'm in the Gulf. Would it be possible to get it from here? Any advice appreciated. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe but am not 100% that you should be able to apply for the double entry visa where you are and it should be easier than the bordering asian countrys
Click to expand...


----------



## LaFolie

gleeglee said:


> LaFolie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe but am not 100% that you should be able to apply for the double entry visa where you are and it should be easier than the bordering asian countrys
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope so. That would work a treat. Cheers!
Click to expand...


----------



## KhwaamLap

To be honest, I would either go with the Ed Visa GleeGlee mentioned (though that will cost you 1.9k Baht per quater too - but still a lot cheaper than Visa runs every 2 weeks!) or check out this course in CM (Mods - its not my course, so Im not advertising, just trying to help) - you do a TEFL course (which costs around $1000US) and after 4 weeks (assuming you pass) you can sign up for the volunteer teaching thing they do - i.e. you teach kids in Temple schools etc to speak English - this is just 4 hours a week (more if you want) and you get a work permit (volunteer status) - no need to show money, 1 year Non-Imm 'O' (not 'B') with WP renewable (assuming you are not a nonce) each year for the cost of the renewal (currently immigration charges about 5k Baht). Deatails Here


----------



## Guest

Lafolie, ref the double entry tourist visa I had absolutely zero problem getting one for my son in France recently, but I have heard tales of failed attempts (no reason given) at the likes of the Phnom Penh Thai consulate. Usually better to get this in your home country. 

In France and most countries it can be done by post. I mailed my visa requests (one double entry tourist for my son, one multi entry non-immigrant O for me) within France on a Monday, and got the stamped passports back on the Wednesday. Some of the consulates are very efficient and go out of your way to help. In a previous application a couple of years ago I forgot to include a document. They telephoned me the morning of receipt, told me to fax them a copy, and the passports complete with visa were on their way back to me in the afternoon.

The consulate in question (Lyon) promise to answer all queries by email the same day they receive them too. I've verified this twice.

I am wary of the neighbouring countries since applying for a non-immigrant O at Phnom Penh once. Despite all the paperwork being perfectly in order, I was flatly rejected, no reason given, other than that the Phnom Penh consulate was there to deal with Cambodians and there were too many farangs turning up (that is a word for word quote). I had to settle for a tourist visa on that occasion, and nearly didn't get that either.


----------



## LaFolie

frogblogger said:


> Lafolie, ref the double entry tourist visa I had absolutely zero problem getting one for my son in France recently, but I have heard tales of failed attempts (no reason given) at the likes of the Phnom Penh Thai consulate. Usually better to get this in your home country.
> 
> In France and most countries it can be done by post. I mailed my visa requests (one double entry tourist for my son, one multi entry non-immigrant O for me) within France on a Monday, and got the stamped passports back on the Wednesday. Some of the consulates are very efficient and go out of your way to help. In a previous application a couple of years ago I forgot to include a document. They telephoned me the morning of receipt, told me to fax them a copy, and the passports complete with visa were on their way back to me in the afternoon.
> 
> The consulate in question (Lyon) promise to answer all queries by email the same day they receive them too. I've verified this twice.
> 
> I am wary of the neighbouring countries since applying for a non-immigrant O at Phnom Penh once. Despite all the paperwork being perfectly in order, I was flatly rejected, no reason given, other than that the Phnom Penh consulate was there to deal with Cambodians and there were too many farangs turning up (that is a word for word quote). I had to settle for a tourist visa on that occasion, and nearly didn't get that either.


Thanks, Frogblogger. It all seems to be a bit arbitrary, but that's not just the Thai consulate. Other countries' visa policies seem to vary consulate-to-consulate too, instead of just having an overall policy. At least it means that a rejection at one consulate doesn't mean a black mark against your name/passport, tho'. We'll see... I could defo do without the hassle of squeezing in a trip back to the UK.


----------



## Aie

gleeglee said:


> You can do an Educational Visa (ED Visa)
> If you study at a school 4 hours per week learning to read and write Thai, and the school has the licence they can offer you the ED Visa this will get you a temporary 3 month visa on your arrival in Thailand you apply again for the 12 month extension. were you report to immigration every 3 months . If you would like more details please PM me


Hi... I'd like to know more details too bt i can't find the PM button...


----------



## Guest

Aie, you cannot PM until you have five posts to your name - this is a forum anti-spam measure to stop spammers flooding the forum with commercial posts...

In the meantime you can post your enquiry in the public forum...


----------



## Aie

Oh ok... Was wondering where's it. Thanks.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Aie said:


> Oh ok... Was wondering where's it. Thanks.


If you just want info from GleeGlee about his school's courses, I'll PM him for you - I'll send him a quick PM that you are interested.

Cheers KL


----------



## Aie

Hi.. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Aie said:


> Hi.. Thanks for the help.


Hi his web site is www.tlslanguageschool.com you can contact him through there (I have his email, but I think its against furum rules to post it - some webbot may pick it up and spam the life out of him )

cheers


----------



## Aie

Ok... Really appreciate your help.


----------



## npoole

ktectropy said:


> I'm considering moving to Thailand for a while. I'd like to stay around a year, but everything I read makes it sound like it is impossible to get a visa for that long, or to get extensions that lead to a visa for that long. I'm self employed using the Internet to bring in money, but I'm not old enough to use the retirement rules to move to Thailand. Is there any way to work this out?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey ktectropy. I'm in the same boat as you. I want to stay for 6-12 months and work online but don't want to do a visa run every 2 weeks. Although a Canadian ... shall we pool some resources?


----------



## npoole

Just to add ... it seems the options are ...

1) Take the TEFL course and teach English for 4 hours a week at a course cost of $1000 USD

2) Take the Thai language course, get 3 month visa immediately. After 3 months apply for the extension while continuing your education in Thai and reporting in to immigration every 3 months.

Anyone know the costs of #2? Having taught English in Taiwan for a couple of years I'm more interested in #2  Teaching is fun for about a month. hehe

Can anyone recommend private schools? I don't want to go digging for transcripts


----------



## KhwaamLap

npoole said:


> Just to add ... it seems the options are ...
> 
> 1) Take the TEFL course and teach English for 4 hours a week at a course cost of $1000 USD
> 
> 2) Take the Thai language course, get 3 month visa immediately. After 3 months apply for the extension while continuing your education in Thai and reporting in to immigration every 3 months.
> 
> Anyone know the costs of #2? Having taught English in Taiwan for a couple of years I'm more interested in #2  Teaching is fun for about a month. hehe
> 
> Can anyone recommend private schools? I don't want to go digging for transcripts


Hi Npoole - I posted a link to GleeGlee above who is a member that runs a school teaching Thai (and other languages). He can help you with regard to visa info etc too. I believe the immigration costs is that it will cost 1,900 Baht every 3 months and if you want to stay longer than a year, you have to leave and obtain a new Ed Visa. GleeGlee says this can be extended for up to 10 years by taking different courses (and languages).

Do NOT mention you are working - even online or for free - it is illegal to do so here without a work permit - and almost impossible to get one for working online, I might add. Many people do it, and it does put foreign money into the Thai economy (so strange that they make it so difficult really), but it is still against the law here and could land you with some serious consequences - and a denial of visa/entry if you do mention it.


----------



## npoole

hurrah! I'm so exicted. Now I just need to save up enough money so that if things go terribly wrong I can stand not working for 4-6 months.

Of course, there's always endless amounts of credit ... hehe. Thanks!


----------

